# What's NOT to like about donkeys?



## jayne (Oct 21, 2007)

First, I wanted to tell you all you are a bunch of pushers and enablers. Did I want a donkey before I started reading this board? NO. But you talk about how sweet they are and you can't live without them, and before I knew it I had to have one. And of course, now I have not one but TWO. And I can't imagine my life without them. They are so different from horses, and usually in a good way...but here's a couple of complaints:

First: They can tell time!! I don't know who taught them this, but it's not funny. If I don't do something exactly according to the schedule I have done it lately, I'm going to hear about it. Loudly. Repeatedly. Until I do their bidding. Usually I put them out and feed at 6am, then in at 6pm for grain and then night-night hay at 9pm. Heaven forbid if I sleep 13.27 minutes late or want to watch a show until 10pm. The donkey's schedule must be strictly adhered to or they are not happy donkeys. I didn't realize how flexible horses were until donkeys were added to our farm.

Second: Their stall smells like the monkey house at the zoo. No kidding. Plus, they're pigs. My horses ALL poop in the back of their stalls, and when they lay down to sleep they stay nice and clean on their fluffy bedding. Their urine stays in one spot in the bedding so it's easy for me to pick up. The donkeys are walking poopers and have stinky pee. They look like a new breed of white and green pinto spotted donkeys. Truly, with Bonnie's success rerouting the moose, I've almost got myself convinced to get her to talk to these bad girls and teach them about proper stall etiquette. They share a 12x12 stall and have plenty of room to have their own personal bathroom and living areas remain separate.

Of course you can tell I love my girls. They are great smoochers and better at letting me know if someone steps on our property than the dumb dogs whose job it really is. I think the best thing about donkeys is that they really seem to want to know you and spend time with you, even if you don't have treats, unlike the horses for the most part. Plus they're a big help with you're doing chores in the pasture, but that's another story....

Jayne


----------



## jdomep (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't that too funny. Yes we know you love them




:

Though my donkeys (2) are immaculate stall keepers! They are stalled together and will poop in the back right corner ONLY and how easy they are to clean up after. I don't have a schedule so mine haven't learned to tell tiem LOL

But when I enter their pasture they come running for smoochies and have been known to be a tad aggressive to see who gets the most lovin' LOL


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 21, 2007)

Jayne, welcome to the wonderful world of donkeys!!



:



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 21, 2007)

jayne said:


> Second: Their stall smells like the monkey house at the zoo. No kidding.


:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

Ohhh my goodness, that was too funny. My husband is always saying how stinky the donkeys are. I clean their "stall" daily, and frankly, maybe I'm just getting used to their odorific charms and don't even notice it anymore :bgrin

I really enjoyed your post ~ and yes I can tell that you dearly love your donkeys and wouldn't trade them for the world



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 21, 2007)

jayne said:


> I think the best thing about donkeys is that they really seem to want to know you and spend time with you, even if you don't have treats, unlike the horses for the most part.




Jayne that is what got me...



: and i have to say this - you ONLY have TWO????????? i have 11 and would double that in a heartbeat if my hubby wouldn't :new_2gunsfiring_v1: me!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 21, 2007)

Jayne, I bet you are just the happiest camper out that you came to a forum to meet all the donkey enablers :bgrin Isn't it just remarkable on how brilliant our little donkeys are, I sure could never teach my kids how to tell time in a matter of a day or two, :lol: donkeys no problem. :new_shocked: .and then we have there protection of us..OHHhhhh, we wont even go there  So glad to hear your addicted.



: Corinne


----------



## jayne (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, only two. I know what kind of person I am and knew I would fill any empty stalls in my new barn, so I only built 5 stalls as I don't have enough acreage to keep everybody in grass the way I like if I would have more. Well, I only had 4 horses and one empty stalll...hmmm....GET A DONKEY!! Oops, donkey is pregnant! Oh well, they like to share a stall.

WARNING: The following has religious content:

Two Christmases ago (before we filled that empty stall), my husband and I were sitting at church and the pictures on the walls of donkeys in the stable and bringing pregnant Mary into Bethlehem really got to us and that's when we decided for sure we wanted a donkey. Even now I go in and talk to them and ask them if they know Jesus and tell them that I love their crosses on their backs they have as a reminder for carrying Jesus twice; before he was born, and on his way to the inevitable sacrifice. Whenever I start talking with them about this, they get so quiet and focused. I wish I could hear what they're thinking.

There is another story in the Bible about Balaam (it's in Numbers) who had a donkey that was gentle and true and kind who stopped and refused to go forward to prevent Balaam from being harmed, but he didn't realize what was going on and an beat the donkey and an angel intervened on behalf of the donkey. This story always breaks my heart.

And lastly, Job said (Jayne paraphrase), "A donkey on good pasture doesn't bray." Obviously, Job knew donkeys! And this reminds me of the truth that when we're satisfied we don't complain.

OK, I have no idea what got me going on this thread. I guess it's just my love of my donkeys and what richness they bring to my life. Now I'm a pusher and enabler too!!

Jayne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with you all, we all love our donkeys. I have two, and I would not trade them for anything. I have had dogs, cats, rabbits and chickens, but there is nothing more special them my two little donkeys. They are able to tell time, and they do not hesitate to let you know that you are late. They love the love you can give them and they always return the love.

I call mine "very speical people". I would give about anything to be able to stay home with them everyday and not have to go to work. I am a nurse in an ER and I deal with drunks and drug addicts everyday at work. They only think that get me through my night at work is knowing that when I get home in the morning my donkeys are the first thing I see when I pull into the yard. That makes my horrible night a thing of the past. They are just a joy to have and make every day a new adventure. Especially my little jack. He has such a strong silly personality. My little jenny is the lover. She loves to put her head on your hip.

They are both so special.


----------



## Shari (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Donkeys!! Adorable aren't they!!!!

Yes,,, they do have very, very good alarm clocks!



: :bgrin


----------



## Chico (Oct 22, 2007)

I too can't imagine not having "my boys". A good friend calls them my babies.



: "The boys" watch for me to come from the house, and with or without a treat they jog to the barn to see me. They are just as happy to get hugs as treats. Mac knows how to tell time too! P.J. and the horses have given him this as an official job! He has the cutest and loudest bray I've ever heard.



Mac is a very tidy pooper in the barn but outside he poops on fences. P.J. is less tidy in the barn but no fence pooping.



P.J. is my curious boy and he's not afraid to check out anything. Last spring he was walking around with a soil bag on his head after looking to see what I was doing. :bgrin (I was standing right there.) Mac is my hugger and will practically crawl in my lap if I pet him. To know a donkey is to love them.

chico


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL! Luckily I my donks have better bathroom habits and don't smell. But the time? YES! I work 7 on, 7off. On my off week, I don't need to set an alarm, my jenny is a GREAT one! She won't let me sleep past 8:00am lol! (my week on I get home at 7:30am, then feed the cats and get out to feed the horses/donkeys at 7:45, so I guess she gives me a 15 minute grace period before she wakes the neighborhood! LOL). I also know when it is 5:30 pm if we haven't fed by then! LOL

Jessi


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 23, 2007)

jayne said:


> And lastly, Job said (Jayne paraphrase), "A donkey on good pasture doesn't bray." Obviously, Job knew donkeys! And this reminds me of the truth that when we're satisfied we don't complain.


SO TRUE



:

Jayne... you got Donks down pretty good. Funny, we all can relate



:

No one in our general area sleeps past 8AM and if I am late feeding the neighbors know it



:

My favorite trait about a Donk is their loving nature. I also love their predictability .... horses (to me) are skitish & unpredictable.


----------



## Shari (Oct 23, 2007)

Guess Ella did not read the book.... she is on good pasture and Brays. She brays because she wants me to pay attention to her, take her for walks and of course, the all important good brushing. :bgrin

She just like being with people a lot.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 23, 2007)

This is my second attempt, my 4-footed double pawed Uma cat just walked across the keys and lost the whole story....




: I love my "kids", I can't remember times without them and I only been Mom for almost 8 months.

As for pooping, well they poop in the horses outdoor stall, he doesn't....they poop in neat piles in the pasture and the horse does not...

They run to the gate for pets and kisses, they don't leave when they find out there are no treats, the horse leaves...

They love to "help" gather poop in the pasture, pick acorns out of the pasture, and pick rocks, however I find it difficult when they are rooting through the wheelbarrow or tipping it over  ...but nevertheless, it is all quality time



:


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG they can tell time and let everyone in the neighbourhood know if I am late :new_rofl: Mines a neat little pooper though- have to agree with the stinky pee :bgrin But you just can't replace a hug by a donkey- everyone needs one a day



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 24, 2007)

Tifflunn, make that two donkeys everyone needs.



: They need each other for companionship



: I am so glad everyone else feels the same about there donkeys as we do. There are so many donkey-less friends of ours who all seem to think they are just like a horse, and when I try to tell them no, there much more lovable and everything else they just look at me like "yeah right"..until I prove to them by just walking out the back door and saying, "Hi Girls" you bet..its my donkey that are coming up to meet me at the gate. The horses will look up from there hay, but that's it. BTY--My donkeys must of read the etiquette book, there all very neat little popper's, and like to keep there stalls immaculate. As for my wake up call, sure glad we don't have neighbors right next to us, they would probably put a FOR SALE sign up...my neighbor likes to sleep in till 10 am  Ce


----------



## jayne (Oct 24, 2007)

OK, it appears that I have the only messy stall poopers in all of donkey-dom. Just my luck!! I heard once that for horses if you find some stud poop, you can put it where you want your horses to poop and it works. Maybe I should look for some Jack poop. The funny thing is that they poop pretty much in just a couple of neat piles out in their pasture. DUH! Why can't they translate that behavior into their stall manners!!

I just love hearing how much all of you love your donkeys. Thanks for sharing!!

Jayne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 24, 2007)

jayne said:


> Maybe I should look for some Jack poop.


Jayne i have 3 jacks... actually 4 temporarily because we have one in the rescue too... anyway i could sure send you a box of poop if you really want some



: just PM me your address



:



jayne said:


> OK, it appears that I have the only messy stall poopers in all of donkey-dom. Just my luck!!


and while my boys are good about their piles... none of my girls are. most are in with some horses too so maybe that's why, but even Rosie who has her own pen is a real piggy!!


----------

